# TPO rising fast



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

I was just diagnosed with Hashi's on Saturday. I had preliminary blood work done by my GP and my antibodies were at 165. This was about a month ago. I then had an initial appointment with my new Endo on Saturday and he did labs again to determine dosage for Synthroid and Cytomel. I just saw the results of my labs and now my TPO are at 550! This is in just a month. Is this destined to continue to increase at this rate? I won't see my Endo for two months but am wondering if there is something to it rising so much so fast.

Does anyone have experience with this? Also my Thyroglobulin antibodies are at top of "range" at a 4 (0-4)

The TPO range he used was different from my GP. GP range was (0-34) Endo range (0-9).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hashimoto's is diagnosed by FNA. If certain Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashi's are present, then you have Hashi's.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/e...cle/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Have you started your Synthroid and Cytomel?

Have you had an ultra-sound? W/Thyroglobulin that high, I would insist on it.

TPO is "suggestive" of many things and is NOT definitive for Hashimoto's.

Welcome to the board and I hope we can help you sort through this and get to feeling much, much better!


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

I have a strong family history of autoimmune disorders and many Hashimoto/Hypo symtpoms including weight gain, unrelenting fatigue, brain fog (or better said an "off" switch that seems to get flipped regularly), thinning hair, unregulated temperature ranging from 95.7-99 degrees, horrible menstruation/PMS symtpoms, etc. etc.

My Endo sees my father too and said straight up that I have Hashimoto's. I started my meds yesterday. 25mcg Synthroid and 5mcg Cytomel going up to 7.5mcg next week. Doc said it should take a couple of weeks to feel better and the Cytomel will kick in first. I see him for a follow up in two months with new labs. I know this is a long process but the TPO rising that quickly really freaked me out. I imagine these little soldiers in my neck shooting away my thyroid! HAHAHA!

I'll follow up on the Thyroglobulin number and see what he says. Thanks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ultrasound to address the high thyroglobulin to rule out cancer - be insistent for an ultrasound


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you Lovlkn!


----------



## psychopika (Mar 1, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> Ultrasound to address the high thyroglobulin to rule out cancer - be insistent for an ultrasound


That result was for Tg antibodies, not Tg!

An ultrasound would be good either way but there is no indication of any cancer from these blood results.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

If you haven't yet, I would encourage you to cut gluten completely asap, see a dietician, get an MRT blood test and follow a leap protocol. This is what I have done at close to 97 % and my tpo ab and tgab -- my tpo ab has dropped by about half-- and my tgab is now in normal range -- I can't wait to see the results in the next six months as I step it up even further. I also dropped "milk" of cow (I can still eat cheese as the molecules are different) and NO SOY. There are some other things that I'm avoiding, and other things that I've done or have occurred.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

There are also other things that I have done/have occurred. I'm just not 100% clear - on - is it the changes -- or -- is this part of the process of hashimoto's. In time, if things continue in a good direction and if my wonderful endocrinologist needs to lower my armour dose, I think that woud be/could be a good sign that things are moving in the right direction.

There are people reversing this disease (not all) but some -- read the book by Isabella Wentz called "The Root Cause" for more info.


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks, Swimmer! I have that book. I've been reading through it. It has SO much information and it seems overwhelming with supplements etc. I'm not sure what I should be taking. I work in a suite with a bunch of Naturopaths and once I get stabilized on meds they said they would help me go through things I can do to reduce my autoimmune response. I don't do dairy anyway because it causes me to break out into hives. I've given up gluten before with no results. I've been decreasing gluten as of late but haven't completely given it up. I need to try it. Thanks for your insights!


----------

